# Adverc battery management system



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I have for a long time been interested in the Adverc battery management system (http://www.adverc.co.uk/), which is supposed to allow the alternator to charge batteries to 100% of capacity, by using battery sensing of voltage insteade of alternator sensing, using clever temperature control and by cycling.

Has anyone any experience of installing such a system? I'd be interested to know your views, if so.

Andy


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Both Lucas and Bosch do versions of many alternators where the voltage sensing connection is brought out seperately and not connected internally to the B+ terminal. This system was around in the late 70's
There are several ways to charge batteries quicker or more fully, Sterling being another name but with fast charging algorythems comes potential problems. Yes these can be minimised by monitoring battery temperature but none (that I know of) actually measure battery internal leakage. Internal leakage increases with battery age. Many fast chagring algorythms allow the battery voltage to exceed 14 volts, some by nearly another volt. During the later phase of charge. When the charge current has fallen to a very low value the charger then reverts to around 13.6 - 13.8 volts to maintain the battery in a charged condition. The problem comes when the charge amps value set inside the charger which cause it to revert to the lower "maintaining" voltage is less than the battery self leakage. When this occcours it stays charging at a high voltage gently gassing the battery until manual intervention.
Perhaps this is why all cars still use the simple current limited and voltage limited (14 volts) systems without any of the other frills that seem to tempt some of us motorhomers. This also requires less battery maintenance.
Food for thought?
C.

P.S. I must use spell chequer!


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Clive, thanks for that info - food for thought indeed. I have emailed Adverc, but so far no reply. I'll report back if/when I get a reply.

B


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Clive
While obviously you know more than I about batteries and charging. I have had a sterling battery to battery charger for just over a year, done over 11000 miles and it has been very good, water levels in batts have not altered and we have stayed on site with no hookup for 5 nights using tely etc as normal, one day I left heating on low all day by mistake and its never let us down,(we have 2 110 amp batts).
I would say in theory you are correct, but in practice some new technoligy is very good.
regards


----------



## 113999 (Jul 4, 2008)

I had the Adverc system on a boat for 4 years and I found the alternator controler satisfactory but the Battery monitor was a complete waste of time, in the 4 years I had 3 replacements and all 3 died with the same fault ie the rotory switches failed and gave false reading. I would not buy another one.

Doug.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Sterling battery to battery charger*

Thanks for those replies - very useful. I hadn't heard of Sterling, but having looked it up, it seems a lot easier to install. I shall investigate further.

I emailed technical sales at Adverc, but they haven't replied. That says a lot!


----------

